# Good Website for pricing ?



## Pirate (May 3, 2007)

I have come across some old cameras and have no idea where to get some prices on these items. Is there a good website ? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Big Mike (May 3, 2007)

E-bay is often a good place to check what the going rate is.  Also www.keh.com


----------



## Alpha (May 3, 2007)

You could also try asking Mitica...he's quite the encyclopedia.


----------



## panocho (May 3, 2007)

In my opinion, ebay is not really the place to check. Well, it can be if you just want to sell them and try to find out in advance how much will you get. But my experience tells me that very often ebay is a place to bargains, not to prices. The actual value of, for example, a camera, cannormally be higher (even quite higher) than final prices at ebay. I guess that it is because at ebay you take some chances.
So to price something I'd probably try ebay, but not relying much. And then when at ebay, look at the highest prices payed for each item.

...and then you do have Mitica  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm... Did I hear my name?? 

Pricing older cameras is always a difficult thing to do if you don't know much about these cameras. Rarity of a camera is a factor, so is its condition. Also, there are many other variables, such as whether the old camera is a user or purely a collector item. Ebay is not accurate, KEH charges more than the cameras are worth. I can definitely try to give you a ball park figure, provided you send me info on the cameras/lenses. Pictures are always welcome.

Also, keep in mind that even if a camera is worth, say, $1,000, no one's going to give you that much, unless it is in pristine condition and it's quite unusual or rare.

With that in mind, fire away, I'll be waiting. If you want, you can PM me.


----------

